# Skyrim boot animation (custom for d2g and d2)



## .huma (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is a skyrim boot animation I created a while back.

(Root is required)

Install instructions for flashing:
1. Put the zip file named "skyrim_flash.zip" on your sdcard or follow step 3.
2. Boot into CWM recovery (ClockWorkMod)
3. (ignore if skyrim_flash.zip is already on sdcard) plug in your phone to computer and go down to 'mounts and storage'
choose the bottom option 'mount USB storage', your phone should now show up on your computer and just move the 
skyrim_flash.zip to the root of your sdcard. 
4. Choose 'Install zip from sdcard' select skyrim_flash.zip 
5. Reboot phone

NOTE: If your phone does not come up on your computer go to 'advance' on the CWM menu and choose 'reboot recovery' and repeat step 3.

Install instructions for non - flash:
1. Move bootanimation.zip to your sdcard (on the root of the sdcard is the best place for now)
2. Install terminal emulator off of the market (play store) (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jackpal.androidterm&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImphY2twYWwuYW5kcm9pZHRlcm0iXQ..)
3. Open terminal and enter the following commands;
su (allow root)
rm /system/media/bootanimation.zip 
cp /mnt/sdcard/bootanimation.zip /system/media/ (assuming bootanimation is in the root of sdcard)

4. Reboot phone

Download links

flash_skyrim.zip (http://www.mediafire.com/?9a48t4vhg4qeyg7)
bootanimation.zip (http://www.mediafire.com/?wdvnb1ruyv7bb9h)


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

This is nice! Thanks!

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------

